# Header owners: Do you like your header?



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm considering my next upgrade which might be a header as the prices have come down a bit. A few Questions:
1. Is there a noticable power increase?
2. Is the increase in noise a problem at highway speeds?
3. What brand are you running?
Thanks in advance for the feedback. I've seen the OBX's for $250 and the Eurojets for $500 both on Ebay. Makes it mighty tempting.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Header owners: Do you like your header? (Schagephonic)*

Eurojets is $500??
You know know have to run their DP as the stock cat doesn't fit. 
I think it's more like $799. 
The only person who I know running the eurojet is thegreyt. And he loves it.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Header owners: Do you like your header? (doqFastlane)*

Ok, Im an exaggerator, the starting offer on Ebay is $499 with a written "no warranty included." If you go to Eurojet, they're $529.00, http://www.eurojetracing.com/P...5HEAD
I still think that's pretty inexpensive considering they started out at $999.00 when they first came out.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

wow that is cheap.. i have been going to 20squared website for this item.. i guess i know what im getting myself for xmas







.. just hope its at this price at that time


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_wow that is cheap.. i have been going to 20squared website for this item.. 

X2... I think I would rather pic this up instead of a catback for the car for the price.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

I don't think the header on the eurojet site includes the DP OR HIGH FLOW cat you need to run this


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

There is an option to add a high flow cat and it brings the total to $624 which is still within some cat back prices.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah 624 plus shipping is not that bad of a price.
just wondering if they supply you with the bolts,nuts and gasket that is needed.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (ender619)*

I believe the bolts and gasket kit is an additional $50.00. You start adding it up it's looking more like $625 with shipping. Still not a bad price. I'm wandering if anyone knows the real numbers on what HP gains can be realized. I know the story of the dyno test and the lean settings. But if I can get another 5 to 8HP, that's better than most catbacks in the real world. One eurotuner magazine (on-line) showed on their dyno graph with our 2.5 Rabbit that the Techtonics catback had little or no gains. 1-2HP at best. So I'm thinking this header setup makes more sense, even with my stock exhaust.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

i think theres someone on here that has this and is getting 170whp.. but yet no dyno to see if its true or not. i've been interested on this header since its building stages.. but have been building up other parts and i think im ready for the header.... or a roof rack LOL .. i always find something else that keeps me from getting the header... we will see.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

holy crap, lol when did the eurojet price drop? I was thinking they were still 800 or so.
529 is sooo very tempting


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah eurojet has them at that price. (529+)
and 20squared has them at 800+ 
i dont understand... but yes..yes.. very tempting!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ender619)*

we can ship the ones we offered for $450 total. header, DP with "j tube" welded on and all gaskets and hardeware included 100% what you need all for $450 shipped


_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 11:01 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

obx < eurojet 
lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ender619)*

works fine, no issues and is cheaper option....
just offering another option for people, thats all


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Eurojet's header is absolutely bad a$$. I have had it for over 10k miles now and it was definitely worth the $929 I paid for it at the time (when it first came out cause I am an impatient bastard haha)
Get the Eurojet and do yourself a favor... the quality and fitment is superb!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (PGJettaFTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGJettaFTW* »_Eurojet's header is absolutely bad a$$. I have had it for over 10k miles now and it was definitely worth the $929 I paid for it at the time (when it first came out cause I am an impatient bastard haha)
Get the Eurojet and do yourself a favor... the quality and fitment is superb! 

sound clips right MEOW!


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
sound clips right MEOW!


+ eleventy billion
ps what cat-back?


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (blackhawk 76)*

I would if I was not at school... Ill try this weekend if I can DOQ. Just gotta see if I can fix a small exhaust leak I have also. I think a bolt just backed off.
But as for the catback its just a 2.5" system with a magnaflow and a resonator done at a local shop... What I have noticed is that having the custom catback makes it a bit more raspy (not honda status though). Sounds amazing at WOT though... I love it. But I will be swapping out for a TT or AWE system soon.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My neuspeed is pretty raspy, but it sounds BA


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yay.. headers!!!








as fastlane said... i LOVE mines.
the DEF give you a power boost, they even out the power throughout the entire power band, a bit of a louder exhaust, which comes as an AWESOME GERMAN ACCENT.
if used with intake and exhaust, power will be increased by a LOT! trust me on that, for i am putting 170 whp chipless!!!!








all said, fuel economy improved DRASTICALLY (+3-5mpg)
but as stated before, they are LONG headers, sop you have to get their high flow cat (recomended on my part) or the straight downpipe.
check the cold start vid on page 17.
thygreyt.jettamkv.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by thygreyt at 3:08 PM 11-23-2009_
notes: my "sound" mods are the headers, intake and neuspeed exhaust.



_Modified by thygreyt at 3:30 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Header owners: Do you like your header? (Schagephonic)*

to fully answer you:
1.Hell yes. 
2. Yes, noise gets louder... but with my intake, and exhaust, noise isnt a problem. i was cruising 400miles on saturday with my GF, and she slept like a baby in the car. so, in coclusion, it DOES get louders, but then, sounds comes down to the exhaust you have. after all, this will only be a german accent.
3.Eurojet headers and eurojet highflow cat
cold start vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMZ0nHwaUG8  


_Modified by thygreyt at 3:35 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Header owners: Do you like your header? (thygreyt)*

"Thank you for your email. The Eurojet Headers should mate up to the Techtonics Cat-Back, however we have never actually done the fitting here at our facility, so I can not be 100% sure. The Eurojet Cat-Back is made to mate up to the stock exhaust manifold/mid-pipe and the techtonics is made to mate the same way. Through that information, correlation to the Eurojet Headers is exactly the same lengths as the stock exhaust manifold and midpipe."
- 20squared
Considering the Eurojet Headers with the techtonics exhaust. Those will work together right?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yep.
as long as the exhaust was made to fit the oem specs, then it should fit the headers- midpipe.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

I MAHST! get this!!! december... i can wait till december... omg omg omg *nuted*


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (ender619)*

So then why is 20squared saying this header will only mate up to either the included DP or high flow cat?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Header owners: Do you like your header? (thygreyt)*

Rev & drive by videos


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Header owners: Do you like your header? (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Rev & drive by videos

where ?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_So then why is 20squared saying this header will only mate up to either the included DP or high flow cat?









They say that because these are long headers and will not match up to the stock downpipe, BUT the headers AND either their cat-less DP or Hi-flow DP together will match up to the cat-back section.
Does that help any?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you want vids of revs up and drive by???
ummm i need a buddy who can help me with the camera work...
let me see if my cousin or my GF can help me with that.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_you want vids of revs up and drive by???
ummm i need a buddy who can help me with the camera work...
let me see if my cousin or my GF can help me with that.


that would be sweet x100000000










_Modified by ender619 at 12:39 AM 11-24-2009_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i did a couple vids.
i'll post em up in a sec.
btw, from the ipod nano as well.. :S
hope that you like em


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJa1H5cBOTQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1jgQz3DUMU
there is one more, which i think that i'll be VERY helpful.
is simple and plain me driving from office to home, to have lunch.







recorded 5 mins ago.










_Modified by thygreyt at 12:28 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVUMSg5M7-s
btw. windows up.


_Modified by thygreyt at 1:02 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Sounds so good! Do you know what the CEL is for?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

high flow cat from eurojet


_Modified by thygreyt at 4:10 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Well that sucks you would think with the cat It wouldnt throw a CEL even if it is a high flow. I dont want a header if im going to get a cel from it because in a years time when inspection time comes im done for. 
Wait a second I could always just have c2 adjust my flash...


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_Sounds so good! Do you know what the CEL is for?

I'm sure it's either for MAF/MAP sensor, or o2 sensor since he hasen't gotton flashed yet.


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Yeah with the highflow cat I am getting the cat below the efficiency code... no biggie







the CEL is like my friend... the dash looks naked without it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the cel wouldnt cause you to fail inspection.


----------



## GTP6 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

All you need is a mechanical CEL eliminator. I used this on race header for Hondas and on my Maxima with headers. Eliminates the CEL altogether yet your CEL light is still active on the ECUand still allows the oxygen sensor to function so you can pass plug in OBD inspections.
Two types for ya...
1. http://cgi.ebay.com/Universal-...e500c
2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


_Modified by GTP6 at 1:07 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
I'm sure it's either for MAF/MAP sensor, or o2 sensor since he hasen't gotton flashed yet.

true. with unitronic's stage 2 the cel goes away.
and then i can get the file for the eurojet headers, and BLAM, "optimum performance"!!





























and maybe sound could improve??


----------



## pdi192 (Jul 14, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjlJKG0KuZk for those of you who haven't seen it yet.








The headers were definitely one of my best purchases - more power and a fantastic sound to join them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (pdi192)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdi192* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjlJKG0KuZk for those of you who haven't seen it yet.








The headers were definitely one of my best purchases - more power and a fantastic sound to join them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

yes I saw that clip. Best sound I've ever heard


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

what about my vids...?








no one says anything.. :S


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

I'm sure yours are dope, but I think the camera/mic was too close to the car when filming.
It was sorta distorted.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_the cel wouldnt cause you to fail inspection.


In my sate it will cause you to fail they scan the car for codes especially emission related things. I also dont like extra lights on my dash light up.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_I'm sure yours are dope, but I think the camera/mic was too close to the car when filming.
It was sorta distorted.


in all vids?? :S
including the one from today??


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

In NY you will not pass with a CEL on either.
Not only that, you will need to clear the codes with a VAGcom bc it will store the code and still show up.
I just had to get a back door inspection done (hold for laughter).... at a friends shop.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJa1H5cBOTQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1jgQz3DUMU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVUMSg5M7-s


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

couldnt u get rid of the CEL with a spacer ?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (ender619)*

waiting for unitronic stage 2+ for the 2009.
stage 2 is 93 oct + cai, + high flow cat
the + part is the file for the eurojet headers
AND it gets rid of the cel.










_Modified by thygreyt at 7:53 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

Thanks Guys!
Great feedback. I now know what I want for Xmas.






















How many hours for the installation? Very surprised by the sweet purr at low speed idle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

Guestimate 2-3 hours


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

edit: wrong thread


_Modified by vwluger22 at 9:08 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Great vid, pdi192.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

So with all this talk about headers and such I have been doing some research or should I say the little info and reviews about the OBX header. The deal that NLS is tempting but I still have some reservation about it just like everyone else. So here are some other threads I have found...(dont know if any of you are involved in these threads already Im sure you are).
http://volkswagenownersclub.co....html
http://golfmkv.com/forums/show...t=OBX
Still would be nice to get another review from someone within the community. Just some food for thought.
Edit: I wish I had the money to try it out for everyone because I would do some VAG logs to see how the car reacts to it whether good or bad.



_Modified by vwluger22 at 9:27 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

Found more stuff








Really good review here they talk about dyno and numbers but no graph to prove it. But has a few pictures of it installed (scroll about half way down).
http://www.goodspeedperformance.com/Blog/index.php









Now my question is if you move the O2 bung into the last collector will the wiring harness be long enough to reach? Is it really worth that much hassel to make it work I don't know?


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

Hey Blake I dont mean to burst your bubble but stay away from the OBX header... There was a thread on here a while back (of course I can't find it now) of a guy who installed them and actually lost about 3-4whp and 6 or 7 wtq if I remember correctly. If you are going to doing it... go with the EJ... the quality is amazing as is the gain in power... a CEL is a small price to pay for the quality of the EJ header http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

x2


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Not a single mention of the Evolution Tuning header? I currently have one in the mail!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

overpriced as hell.
and power gains arent than good.
besides, you end up with the same cat flow.
but thats because i have EJ.









but be sure to post a thread with your review. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

I have a USP test pipe and I do plan to post a review.
The pricing IMO is worth it. It costs a bit extra to make them compact and keep it as a shorty header. Shortys provide better high end HP than a mid like Eurojet's.


_Modified by chezzestix at 11:33 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_what about my vids...?








no one says anything.. :S










Your car sounds identical to mine when I was running a GTI catback with the resonator removed. It droned a wee bit too much, so I tossed an aftermarket resonator on it and will be putting a magnaflow in there too. My infant doesn't like it too much although my wife has no problems with it. 
I think a lot of the gain from the header setups is from either the high flow cat, or test pipe. I'm not trying to be a downer, I'm just saying. I could be wrong though. It would be super super sweet to get a bunch of exhaust parts and a dyno for a day, and see what combo really makes the most power.








I'm at the point where I'd kill to swap someone for a stock exhaust... I miss the sound of just the intake.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (PGJettaFTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGJettaFTW* »_Hey Blake I dont mean to burst your bubble but stay away from the OBX header... There was a thread on here a while back (of course I can't find it now) of a guy who installed them and actually lost about 3-4whp and 6 or 7 wtq if I remember correctly. If you are going to doing it... go with the EJ... the quality is amazing as is the gain in power... a CEL is a small price to pay for the quality of the EJ header http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I was just throwing this information out there for people to see so when they search "headers" they can get some real info not just talk. But anyways $100 more I would much rather get the EJ just to not deal with the headaches of OBX and what it might bring.
Oh and BTW this is Kyle not Blake







he's jettabum82


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

Excellent link above for the "GoodSpeed" people in AZ for the modified Rabbit. Based on what they're saying, it sounds like a good precaution to order new bolts and gasket ($50 option at EuroJet). Even though the Eurojet is preferred, it would be nice to hear from anyone that's running the OBX setup.








Chezzestix: Looking forward to your review on the USP pipe.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

I'm pretty happy with the sound from my lil beast
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...69354
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...90833


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Dog,
What kinda numbers were you puttin down on that dyno run? The second run sounded so sweet it was giving me goosebumps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Scott


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

thanks. It was all distorted though(iPhone). I was blown away in person over how it sounded. 
Whp: 163.12
wheel Trq: 182.78
no headers, maybe soon.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

What I meant was I plan on reviewing the Evolution Tuning headers when they come in.
As far as the USP is concerned it is epic. It lets forth a pretty mean yell when you give her gas. That dyno is pretty normal I put down 163/185 when I dynoed my rabbit. It might have been a tad underpowered due to a hole in my exhaust though.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *chezzestix* »_What I meant was I plan on reviewing the Evolution Tuning headers when they come in.


In your review are you including a dyno b4 and after?


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Can you really review it without one? You bet I am.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (chezzestix)*

I just received my USP test pipe. I had sealed a deal on this used one prior to seeing the deal on th Eurojet, otherwise I would've done the latter. I'll be testing the pipe this weekend. Looks like an easy install, and I'm still considering the headers. I could just re-sell the pipe if I get the headers. So many choices, but it's great to see and hear about real results from real people. If not for this Vortex, I would not have done a single upgrade on my car! My enthusiasm, my HP and balls have grown over the past year thanks to this community. I'm Thankful...








Scott


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

The only tricky thing to installing the USP is remembering PB Blaster on the header side bolts. I've had trouble with my stock exhaust clamp but that seems pretty uncommon. Your going to love it!
Edit:
Do you have an exhaust?


_Modified by chezzestix at 1:38 PM 11-26-2009_


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (chezzestix)*

I've soaked all of the hardware with Liquid Wench. I could not budge the 2 top-side nuts that clamp on muffler side. Not much room to get any leverage. I'll try again tomorrow. All other hardware I checked I could loosen.
Edit: No, just stock exhaust right now. I'm too skeert I might make too much noise as I drive an avg. of 500 miles per week. If this works out though I'm considering the TT Dual Borla system. RU happy with yours? Any noticable HP gains?
Cheez: What made you pick the Evo over the Eurojet header? We'll all be interested in seeing those new dyno numbers.









_Modified by Schagephonic at 6:13 PM 11-27-2009_

_Modified by Schagephonic at 6:15 PM 11-27-2009_


_Modified by Schagephonic at 6:17 PM 11-27-2009_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Do the Exhaust mani studs really need to be replaced or is new nuts and a gasket good enough? Im ready to order the EJ header tomorrow as long as the pricing don't change on me over night







.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

I drove 1200miles on TT Dual and USP and I didnt find it annoying at all. Music easily drowns out what could be called a drone. When my exhaust stays in place she is an ultra responsive beast. I would say TT Dual gives as much gains as any other exhaust system.
I chose Evo because its a shorty header. Shorties tend to perform better HP wise on the high end in trade for a little tq in comparison to a mid. I've got TQ through the roof so I can back off that production a little to help her pull a little harder on the top end. I mean the EVO still advertises 8-10TQ gains ontop of my already 185 production.










_Modified by chezzestix at 6:12 PM 11-27-2009_


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

Responding to the question about using the factory studs: Check out this link and scroll down to "Playing with Rabbits". They went with new studs on their OBX setup:
http://www.goodspeedperformance.com/Blog/index.php


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

Yeah they had to use new studs because OBX flange is too thick for factory studs. But I wanted to know if with the Ej header you had had to use longer studs or know if they are one time use. But I wouldn't think the factory studs are one time use only the nuts are. Maybe Theygreyt will chime in on what he used or did.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

YA! Just ordered Eurojets Header (with highflow cat) for $644 shipped and picked up nuts and gasket from German auto parts for $11.50. I think that's all I will need except for some hot paste for the studs. This will be going on a 2008 rabbit with C2 93 flash and BSH intake and stock exhaust, I will try and get some vids or sound clips for everyone.








Upon further review of my Bentley it only says the nuts are one time use and to use hot paste on the studs o2 sensors and so on. So I shouldn't need new studs unless the flange is to thick and or someone tells me otherwise.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

...What is with this header on stock exhaust setup? The header has a 2.5" collector dumping into a 2.5" downpipe but then your bottlenecking it into a ultra restrictive 2.25" exhaust. You aren't going to realize the full potential of the header/dp combo. 
Do I stand alone in this opinion? I'll be quiet about it if I do.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I agree with you....but its all I can afford for right now and didn't want to pass on the pricing in fear that it might go back up at some point. There are some people out there that run a test pipe with the stock exhaust so you tell me if that makes sense?? The stock exhaust isn't that restrict ive seen worse out there, and with a cat-back your lucky to get 8hp out of it. On that note I may loss one of the mufflers probably the first one if I do but we'll see.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (chezzestix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chezzestix* »_...What is with this header on stock exhaust setup? The header has a 2.5" collector dumping into a 2.5" downpipe but then your bottlenecking it into a ultra restrictive 2.25" exhaust. You aren't going to realize the full potential of the header/dp combo. 
Do I stand alone in this opinion? I'll be quiet about it if I do.

It's the same thing when someone puts on an aftermarket catback but leaves the headers/downpipe stock.
The issue is usually cost. Exhaust comes in the highest in the $/hp ratio, so most of the time it makes sense to piece things together one step at a time.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

Look else where for the hardware I don't understand why it cost $50 over at twenty squard. Like I said I'm paying $11.50 for oem nuts and gasket from GAP and if I need studs they can be had for $22.22 over at ECS making it a total savings of $16.30


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

I'm considering the same idea. Header, low-flow cat into the stock exhaust. If I were to add the TT Dual Borla, I'd be pushing close to $1400, so I'll be putting my order in too before prices change or they run out of headers.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm finding it kinda weird that Eurojet leaves y'all out in the cold with those gaskets and studs. I talked to the fine gentleman down at Evolution Tuning today and he said header gasket, downpipe gasket and studs were all included in his kit. He also said my order was delayed due to a shipping error







. He was nice enough to promise upgrade to 2 day shipping though. Oh well that is the story of this step since ECS also, IMO, screwed up my pulley order. They never mentioned until I called wondering about it that they were out of pulley bolts. The only reason I didn't get nasty about it is because the site does technically say it wont ship for 1-3 days which the nice man on the telephone helped me count out to them ONLY being a day late and that I should have placed an order on the phone if I had questions. So that wont ship for another day or two. :/ 
Edit:
Y'all who have already done the header work, What kind of install time am I looking at?


_Modified by chezzestix at 8:05 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *chezzestix* »_
Edit:
Y'all who have already done the header work, What kind of install time am I looking at?


I don't have any experience with the Evolution headers, but the Eurojet piece installs in about 2-3 hours if you have proper tools and a lift.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I don't have any experience with the Evolution headers, but the Eurojet piece installs in about 2-3 hours if you have proper tools and a lift.

Any tips or tricks you would like to share? If im going with the EJ header into stock exhaust what kind of conection should I use since the pipe size is different.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_
Any tips or tricks you would like to share? If im going with the EJ header into stock exhaust what kind of conection should I use since the pipe size is different.


It's a straight forward job with the Eurojet piece. I would definitely recommended picking up some longer studs, replacement copper shouldered exhaust manifold nuts, and an exhaust manifold gasket to make things a lot simpler.
You can pick up a reducer to make the connection to your stock exhaust.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_if you have proper tools and a lift.

I've got one better. I've got an auto hobby! (rentable lifts and every tool you could need and a few you don't) The one thing I don't have is time.







I really wanted this on for the last drag race of the season and maybe break a few records. Oh well down season is like 3 months here.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

just ordered mine :-D


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_just ordered mine :-D 

eurojet, OBX or evoms?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

ooops forgot to mention which one. EUROJET!!! XD


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (ender619)*

you win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

I just bought my first house, and closed last week, so i made a lil video of start up & rev to 5K in my garage.. enjoy.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...18063/


_Modified by doqFastlane at 12:14 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_Look else where for the hardware I don't understand why it cost $50 over at twenty squard. Like I said I'm paying $11.50 for oem nuts and gasket from GAP and if I need studs they can be had for $22.22 over at ECS making it a total savings of $16.30

Just wanted to explain a few things and let you know how it all works with the header. *First and foremost, we are including all hardware needed for installation i.e. New Gasket, and Grade 8 Nuts. *
I've explained the issue with the OEM nuts in the pics and show you what we're using. You do not need new studs. That takes way too much time and unnecessary effort. 
Check out the pics and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_Look else where for the hardware I don't understand why it cost $50 over at twenty squard. Like I said I'm paying $11.50 for oem nuts and gasket from GAP and if I need studs they can be had for $22.22 over at ECS making it a total savings of $16.30


As Joel mentioned above, Eurojet recently started including hardware in with their setups, but we haven't gotten a chance to pull down that product option on our site.
As for the pricing when it was an option, we supplied 15 OEM copper shouldered exhaust manifold nuts @ $2/each, 15 5x38 exhaust manifold studs @ $0.99/each, and an OEM exhaust manifold gasket @ 5.56. That is below dealer pricing and still adds up to more then $50.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thank you Joel and John for clearing that up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now its just a waiting game for fed ex to deliver it.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

Joel, I did not get any hardware from you guys. So I had to get new studs put in. Also with the exhaust that I got, it came with one clamp that was two big for the pipe that connects to the hi flow cat. The installation time was a lot longer due to the studs needing to be replace. Aside from the clamps and new studs, I am happy with the headers and cat-back.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (sleeper247)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeper247* »_Joel, I did not get any hardware from you guys. So I had to get new studs put in. Also with the exhaust that I got, it came with one clamp that was two big for the pipe that connects to the hi flow cat. The installation time was a lot longer due to the studs needing to be replace. Aside from the clamps and new studs, I am happy with the headers and cat-back. 

I just went out and got the fasteners today after reading this thread and then getting under the car to figure out a solution. So, that might explain why you didnt get them. I have been running fasteners like this on my own car for about 20K, so I figured that I would save you guys some money and time and get it taken care of so you're not stranded. 
I'm glad you're happy with the kit. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well you probably remember me, I am the guy that had trouble purchasing the combo from the site. Anyhow when the installation was done, there was traffic all the way home. So if anything comes up, I'll be sure to let you know. Thanks again. If I may suggest one thing about the cat back, with the tail pipe, you guys might want to extend it out just a bit more. Its nice that your logo is on the tip.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks eurojet







can't wait for mine to come in :-D *excited*


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

those EJ headers are simple THE BEST!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_those EJ headers are simple THE BEST!!!

Thanks!
We've got one set of headers left in stock. The site has been going crazy and things have been really moving! I dont think that we'll make any more till after the holidays. We're too swamped with development and MKV GTI Turbo stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

We have 1 set in stock, too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

ordered the header off the eurojet site. did mine come with the new hardware joel?
also.... last one?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Dang it, Joel, MAKE SOME MORE!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (NewaveRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewaveRide* »_ordered the header off the eurojet site. did mine come with the new hardware joel?
also.... last one?

Yes and Yes.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

youll love those things!!!
awesome!








btw, the more mods, the better the headers are going to work.
the more the merrier!!


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

awesome


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

joel, pm'ed


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

*update*

Its finally in. Base Dyno penciled in for Thursday, install tentatively scheduled for Friday and then a post install dyno will be performed.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: update (chezzestix)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very nice looking forward to your review. I should be getting my EJ header this Wednesday and might go in this weekend.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

im still waiting on my EJ header... sigh.. it's been a week.. :'(


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_im still waiting on my EJ header... sigh.. it's been a week.. :'(

Cats are supposed to show tomorrow and we'll have it welded and sent out the moment they do!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

guys holding out for the EJ header.
patience. its TOTALLY worth it.
Evoms: please be as through as possible with your review. i really want to compare results.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks for the update joel


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

I'm lost who is evoms?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

ur not lost.. its not evoms. Evoms (evolution motorsports) the people who make one of the SRI for our engines. Evolution Tuning are the guys who make the other Header(shorty)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re:*

chezzestix
you are.
i meant the guy who is doing the evoms headers. 
sorry.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Evolution Tuning makes *both* the intake and header http://www.evolutiontuning.com/evoairintakes.htm. Evoms is another company that makes a very similar looking intake for the 2.5L.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh all right. Yea my review will be a media filled experience enjoyable for the whole family.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (chezzestix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chezzestix* »_Oh all right. Yea my review will be a media filled experience enjoyable for the whole family.

awesome.















waiting for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

oh yeah.. i guess evolution tuning also makes the SRI similar to EVOMS ... but EVOMS makes no header ..just so u know


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_oh yeah.. i guess evolution tuning also makes the SRI similar to EVOMS ... but EVOMS makes no header ..just so u know










Short Runner Intake mani's?


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

i think they mean ram air intake


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (NewaveRide)*

It came a day early







this thing looks amazing I want to hang it on a wall it looks so pretty...........

Cant believe I just said I want to put it on a wall. F** that its going on the car. braaaapppp


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

mine came in today too, cant wait to put it on. itll go perfectly with the intake manifold.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (mk racer)*

I thought the intake Mani was for turbo applications on the 2.5L


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_I thought the intake Mani was for turbo applications on the 2.5L









Yes... that is where the most gains are usually shown with a SRI in a F/A application. But on other motors there have been proven gains to use it on a N/A motor as well. Depending on how it was made ie: runner length and plenum volume will determine how it effects the power band along with a few other things.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

im going turbo eventually, but i wanted to get my hands on one before they sold out, so right now its giving me a slight gain on the top end, but itll be awesome once i go FI.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (chezzestix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chezzestix* »_Oh all right. Yea my review will be a media filled experience enjoyable for the whole family.

can't wait to see before and after dynos. has anyone done a before and after with the eurojet?


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

the header came in and it looks great. the hardware wasnt in there though joel. also, where can i find a plug for the 3rd bunghole. i dont have 3 o2s


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (NewaveRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewaveRide* »_the header came in and it looks great. the hardware wasnt in there though joel. also, where can i find a plug for the 3rd bunghole. i dont have 3 o2s

We sent out the headers before gaskets came in with the intention of expressing out the gaskets the moment they showed up hoping they'd arrive before the headers. But, we didn't get the gaskets till yesterday, so they will follow in a couple of days. My apologies.


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

and the shouldered bolts too? its all good man, the header looks great. just ordered 42dd bung plug and o2 spacer to try and avoid a cel. thanks for the fast shipment.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (NewaveRide)*

i just broke apart an old O2 sensor, and welded a plug in at the top, and made myself a little bung plug. im gonna see if i throw a light before buying a spacer


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (mk racer)*

i just ordered the spacer so its all said and done, the plug was only an extra 4 bucks so i did that rather than welding stuff


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (NewaveRide)*

I got a plug from a local exhuast shop, the guy there was nice enough to just give it to me. I don't have a spacer on mines but I ended up getting the stage 2 upgrade through apr. You could feel a big difference with the headers and its going to be pretty loud. Well I went from a entire stock exhuast to complete aftermarket. So it was a big difference with me.


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (sleeper247)*

thats on the agenda. im prolly gonna wait for waterfest or dubs on the beach or something to upgrade my software. i have GIAC now but im gonna switch to C2 prolly. havent decided yet. stage 2 reguardless


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (NewaveRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewaveRide* »_i just ordered the spacer so its all said and done, the plug was only an extra 4 bucks so i did that rather than welding stuff

where did u get the spacer and plug ? link plz ?


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_
where did u get the spacer and plug ? link plz ? 

http://www.ngpracing.com/store...d=563
just scroll down and you can find the plug and spacer made by 42 draft designs


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

did anyones gasket come in today? i havent gotten mine


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (mk racer)*

Nothing here yet but its only 3:30 and the deliver guys like to come really late so we will see.


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

im at work now. ill find out when i get home. did anyone else get replacement nuts or are those getting shipped with the gasket?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (NewaveRide)*

I got my nuts








Thats all I need because I told them I already had a gasket.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_*I got my nuts








*

Thank god


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i got an item coming from WA... that weighs 20lbs










_Modified by ender619 at 5:27 PM 12-11-2009_


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*>>*

still no gasket but i got impatient.
to answer the title of this topic: YES!!! 
the acceration improved a bit and the sound, mated to a full Eurojet catback, is just incredible. and not a lick of drone. the sound from about 5400rpm to redline is amazing. headers and the intake manifold really open up the top end.
two enormous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Eurojet.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: >> (mk racer)*

2 more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
awesome guys, awesome prods, awesome gains, excellent company.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and yes, they headers are a piece of art. they make you wonder:
"why in hell did i get them earlier???"
hostly, they are IMPRESSIVE, to say the least.
who else approves it?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You mean, "Why DIDN'T you get them earlier???"
We have 1 set in stock. Email me for the lowest price around. This header won't last long once it goes up on our holiday specials!! Get it while it's available. Last one in stock for a a few months http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i will approve next week when they come in and get the time to install







so excited!! :-D


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Evo Header install tomorrow!


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

geter done!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You mean, "Why DIDN'T you get them earlier???"
We have 1 set in stock. Email me for the lowest price around. This header won't last long once it goes up on our holiday specials!! Get it while it's available. Last one in stock for a a few months http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

yeap. typo.
but hey guys, a free bump for the last set..! get it while you still can.
trust me, and like many others, you wont regret it.
this is by far, among the best mod possible for the mkv.
thanks EJ!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

im still waiting on my hardware to come in. but after inspecting the welds and the pipes so far i approve. just waiting for the rest of my parts so i can stay late at work and install it


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok so the Evolution Tuning Header install is pretty tough. I worked for 5 hours today and I think I still have about 2 to go. For a normal person that is about 3.5 though. Getting it behind the engine is a job and a half and then when I finally got it back there my USP testpipe was having issues with fitment so there is about an inch between testpipe and header which makes the car sound like a bowl of rice.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

CEL came on after about 100 miles, looks like i gotta buy that spacer.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk racer* »_CEL came on after about 100 miles, looks like i gotta buy that spacer. 


what software are you running ?


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

2009 vw software haha.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (chezzestix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chezzestix* »_Ok so the Evolution Tuning Header install is pretty tough. I worked for 5 hours today and I think I still have about 2 to go. For a normal person that is about 3.5 though. Getting it behind the engine is a job and a half and then when I finally got it back there my USP testpipe was having issues with fitment so there is about an inch between testpipe and header which makes the car sound like a bowl of rice.









what made it hard to install? I still need to put mine on, but just haven't gotten around to it yet


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

My Evo Header is finally in and man... that thing gives me shivers when she is pulling at 80 like she used to at 40. Its going to get me in trouble though. Cops don't really like 90mph+ while passing.
The hardest part is getting the header back behind the engine. You will have to remove the top of the engine and I also had to release the bolt in the torque arm and wiggle the engine.
Also fitment is going to be a little weird between the header and DP. That is why the bolt holes are shaped like ovals. A little strong arm and you DP should twist a little and line up.
Overall its not a terrible terrible install but you will appreciate the hard work you put into it when its done.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (chezzestix)*

top of the engine as in the valve cover?
any pictures?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (mk racer)*

x2


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Wow it got dark quick...
There will be more media tomorrow afternoon as soon as I get off work. Don't worry the review isn't over yet. I still have to dyno this thing. 








Yes the valve covers if that is the black thing that the coil packs are stuck into.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (chezzestix)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif look forward to more pics and your review etc.....
Anyway I didn't get to put my EJ header on this weekend but hopefully my buddy will help me next weekend but we'll see... oh and I got dynostorm on my blackberry so I can do some kind of dyno numbers.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (chezzestix)*

oh, i was thinking about doing that to get my eurojet headers in, but i just wiggled them a lot and they fell into place. throw in some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























cant really see the headers in the last pic, but theyre there.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice mani... lucky ****!


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*

yep, its reeeeally pretty








headers have to come off, my CEL was "catalyst efficiency below threshold" and Im running lean. on a cold start (about 30degrees) , my engine will reach 190degrees in about 5 minutes. no overheating though. 
will someone pleeeeease develop software for the 2009's soon?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mk racer)*

Really?? Do you have access to vag com?


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow that sucks. I have about 70 miles on mine so far and nothing but the P0141 (Bank1 Sensor 2) that predated the install. Here's hoping!
I set up a Dyno appointment for Wednesday.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwluger22)*

no, i dont have access to one
how would a vag com help me? 
i erased the code, itll pop up tomorrow again for sure, but tomorrow i definitely need to reinstall the stock exhaust manifold. at this point, im willing to take the hit for 2009 owners and let C2 borrow my car for testing for software, chicago isnt tooo far from st. louis haha.
before the computer found the header, the car pulled hard at high rpms, but now, since im lean, there is hardly any power at any rpm. terrific gas milage tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mk racer... wow, thats totally different to the effects on my 2.5..!!
sure i may run lean from time to time... but gains are impressive..!
yeah, they could be better with software... but what the hell, i'll just wait it out..!
btw.. whats that about the temp??


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

what are you running on you car? it makes sense that im running lean, i have a new intake and exhaust manifold, so air has no problem entering and leaving the engine, now i just need the fuel to match it. 
as for the temp, a lean A/F mixture burns hotter, so my cold starts warm up pretty fast, like i said, a 35 degree day, and my car will read normal operating temp in about 5-7 minutes. i drive 50 miles on the highway everyday, but the needle sits at 190, so no overheating issues, which means the stock cooling system is handling all that extra heat being made.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mk racer)*

someone needs to log a run with it and report the AF before you dyno


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (mk racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk racer* »_what are you running on you car? it makes sense that im running lean, i have a new intake and exhaust manifold, so air has no problem entering and leaving the engine, now i just need the fuel to match it. 
as for the temp, a lean A/F mixture burns hotter, so my cold starts warm up pretty fast, like i said, a 35 degree day, and my car will read normal operating temp in about 5-7 minutes. i drive 50 miles on the highway everyday, but the needle sits at 190, so no overheating issues, which means the stock cooling system is handling all that extra heat being made. 


same here... the car has stalled (shut down by itself) 7 times since the installation of the headers, which was 4 months ago...
i also have the cel, and the car and the engine bay DOES feel a LOT hotter than normal... i was thinking of even doing thermal coating to see if it helps..!
anyways, i am too waiting for C2 to come out with all the solutions.
but the car does perform better... i am getting around 170 whp. and i am SURe that this could be improved 100% with matching software...

and to help others... i'va done 7 hours of continious driving at 70-110 mph and no overheating (needle always in the middle)...! and no problems either..! so for those WITHOUT software, i'll just say.. dont worry.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_
so for those WITHOUT software, i'll just say.. dont worry.








running lean is very hard on your pistons and wouldnt be advising people it not a problem


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm shocked that so many people are taking a lean condition lightly. I'm not going to run my 09 until it shuts down for another 5hp above 6000rpm like some seem to be enjoying. If the car pulls all the timing and runs with a lean condition it is only working harder for the same outcome. I for one will be waiting on a full solution.
I've seen it in the past, parts come out w/out supporting software and next thing you know there's vw's pinging down the streets sounding "good" and running dangerously close to a motor rebuild. Read about EIP for information on worst case scenarios of bad software and top notch hardware.  There is more to tuning modern cars than big pipes on both ends of the motor.
I'm not saying this is the situation here. I honestly don't know how bad this situation is. I'm just saying I've seen similar situations in the past that ended up with a lot of lawsuits, broken vw's, and a company going under taking all the poor enthusiasts with it. Some for upwards of $60,000!!!
Good luck to all of you but I will wait for a complete solution.
I can think of a lot of ways to make more power, safely, with $1,000+


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 9:06 AM 12-15-2009_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

Yeah running lean is no good but mk racer or thegreyt if you have access to vag com you could run a few logs to get a better idea of whats going on. 
I wonder if this is just an 09 software thing or it will even happen to my 08. I also do have c2 93 software so that might help me but I would be willing to make a trip to c2 for the day so they could maybe make something up for us as far as tuning goes with headers. If that is even something that is worthwhile to do I dont know?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

you guys should at least run 93 octane fuel until this mess gets sorted, for extra insurance against pre detonation. i suspect a lot of people will be pinging on 94 this summer if supporting software doesn't come out!


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_Yeah running lean is no good but mk racer or thegreyt if you have access to vag com you could run a few logs to get a better idea of whats going on. 
I wonder if this is just an 09 software thing or it will even happen to my 08. I also do have c2 93 software so that might help me but I would be willing to make a trip to c2 for the day so they could maybe make something up for us as far as tuning goes with headers. If that is even something that is worthwhile to do I dont know?


make the trip to C2! if i was close to C2 i would do it.. but im all the way in CALEEFONIA.. My header comes in today :-D can't wait to open it.. EARLY Xmas Present!!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*

Looks like we (C2 people) have nothing to worry about hope Chris doesnt mind me posting this but this is the response I got.


_Quote, originally posted by *C2* »_
You will not run lean when adding a Header to a C2-Equipped 2.5 Car, no
"special" software needed.
Chris
C2


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwluger22)*

my C2 flashed. NLS header and test pipe mk5 doesn't go lean


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so i'll be safe with header+high flow cat.. since i have C2 91 oct ?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*

only way to know if to do logs with vag-com


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow. i had NO IDEA that being lean is such a bad thing!!!
wow. so i guess i have to remove the headers until software comes out??
opinions?

btw, the only codes i am getting are:
one for intermitent power all around the car, and one for the catalitic converter...



_Modified by thygreyt at 4:13 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Every keeps repeating, log your afr to know if you have a problem or not.
If the car is not pinging under hard accell or turning into a slug due to knock sensor retard I guess your ok, but then still its just a GUESS!
log your afr


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
log your afr


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
log your afr


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
log your afr


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
log your afr


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
log your afr


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
log your afr


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
log your afr


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
log your afr


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
log your afr


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

noob question...
what is the AFR??


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Air Fuel Ratio


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

and... how do i log it?? vag com??


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_and... how do i log it?? vag com??

yes


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok.
in any case, i'll just take em out today-tomorrow
that way i can thermal coat them... and find out about the situation. if everything is good, i'll put em back on. if not, well.. i'll just wait for the software to come out.
THIS SUCKS.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Prior to pulling off the headers log the afr
Dont waste your cash on coating unless you plan on doing the piston tops which is overkill for oem pistions
Not to sound like a d!ck, but i think youd be best served by taking you car to a qualified tuner and handing the keys over.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

i'll be in ocala/orlando FL. on jan 6th to 11th if you want i can bring my laptop and log it then







(not sure if thats near you tho)


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

pulled off the header today and put the stock exhaust manifold back on, run a little better. packing up the headers and downpipeback into the box and waiting for software. im not risking piston damage. i emailed C2 and Unitronic, but havent gotten a response from either one.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

and people that dont have 2009's dont have to worry, you guys can run the headers as long as you guys have a tune. there is no software for the 09's yet, so 09'ers gotta relax for a little bit and wait for something to come out.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Idk whats been up with C2, Ive emailed them and Pm'ed them on here about a month ago about header software and I still havent heard back


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (blackhawk 76)*

What "Header software"?
Get the 93 with the high flow file. That's it. 
I have it


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

no header software, just software in general.
doqfastlane, what year is your car?
i have an idea, so brilliant, it probably wont work, but i have to talk to a few people first, see if its worth trying out


_Modified by mk racer at 8:58 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mk racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk racer* »_no header software, just software in general.
doqfastlane, what year is your car?

2006


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Final dyno tommorow. Just a power teaser I played with the rabbit tonight and she ran 0-60 in 6.8.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oN21oEkUy8


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

yea, there is software out for 2006's. there isnt for 2009's, so i cant just go get a 93 oct tune.
nice video, good song too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
12k mi for a 2008 is awesome, i have an 09 and just hit 16k mi



_Modified by mk racer at 9:30 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

I was referring to blackhawk, he has a 2007..


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (chezzestix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chezzestix* »_Final dyno tommorow. Just a power teaser I played with the rabbit tonight and she ran 0-60 in 6.8.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oN21oEkUy8

sick video!


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (chezzestix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chezzestix* »_Final dyno tommorow. Just a power teaser I played with the rabbit tonight and she ran 0-60 in 6.8.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oN21oEkUy8

Nice








Is it me, or is sport mode shifting at 6k-6.2k? Have you tried doing a run in manual mode? It should shift at 6.5k.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_I was referring to blackhawk, he has a 2007.. 


Yea I have the CAI 93 file right now and the email i sent was asking if there was/could be any modifications to the existing software to utilize a header and high-flowcat.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (mk racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk racer* »_pulled off the header today and put the stock exhaust manifold back on, run a little better. packing up the headers and downpipeback into the box and waiting for software. im not risking piston damage. i emailed C2 and Unitronic, but havent gotten a response from either one. 

x2.
maybe i am over reacting. i think i am playing it safe...!!
come on C2...!!! hurry up on the 09!!


_Modified by thygreyt at 1:44 AM 12-16-2009_


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

hey, better safe than sorry. just have to be patient, i bet that theyll release the 09 software when they release the cams. or... they could reply and use my car for testing and get these out sooner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mk racer)*

pre 09 you should not need "new" software for the header/test pipe combo if you have 93 with test piupe from C2. it is still a GOOD idea to log you AF with the vag-com to make sure. but i know from our car...its cool with the 93/test pipe C2 software.
i can't speak for C2 really but they don't have a 09+ car to make software for the 2.5L mafless setup yet. i know they want to tho.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_...but they don't have a 09+ car to make software for the 2.5L mafless setup yet. i know they want to tho.


we SURE WANT IT.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

id be willing to have them try this stuff out on my car, id just like to get it back in the same, or better, condition and it depends on how long theyd be using it for.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

there's plenty of people around here that would spend their $300 for a chip on gas money driving to c2 on weekends. all they have to do is ask, i know i would.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

making a new flash is not a day job...they may need the car for awhile...as in a few day or even a few weeks...


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

i could afford to drive my truck or turbo rabbit around for a few weeks too, if i got a free tune out of it. i'm sure willing. if i dropped my car off at a c2 dealer, like dubwerks in chicago (3 hours away), could they obtain all the logs necessary for c2?
i thought they said they'll have software this spring. i assumed they had something lined up with someone already.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 9:17 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

i would be willing to go too. 
slightly off topic, but where could i buy a vag com? 
i plan on working on just vws anyways, so ill need it eventually.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (mk racer)*

Here you go.
http://www.ross-tech.com/


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

which kit would be best suited for general use? the professional kit -usb?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (mk racer)*

This is the one I got http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...de=IC good for all generations for the most part.
This one if you only ever plan on scanning mkv http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...de=IC


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

Ive got the mkv only dongle, works great... for mkv. Dont bother going diy/knock-off if you want any kind of support on the tex. RossTech is pretty good at weeding out all non vagcom posts on the vagcom forum.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

well i dont plan on working on just mkv's, but ill check it out. 
still no news from unitronic or C2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (mk racer)*

i forgot to write this up...
well.. i took EJ headers out during the weekend due to the lean issues i was having..
and anyways... even though the car was performing with a lean mixture at some odd times... [review follows with butt dyno]
ok.. so, with my EJ headers and high flow cat, i was enjoying AWESOME exhaust sound.
a city 24-26 mpgs and highway of 28-35 mpg. and extremely high numbers in torque ALL around the power band. after 3k rpm, you could hear the intake (ABD) SUCKING a LOT of air in...! 
and with my tippy autobot, in 1st and second, if i floored it, i would burn my tires.
even with the Neuspeed engine torque insert, BSH pendulum mount and BFI stage 2 tranny insert, gear changes werent very crisp or smooth... but nice enough.
BTW, i was called "the best sounding mkv" in my local forums... the headers in junction with the intake (ABD), high flow cat (EJ) and cat-back (NEUSPEED) was providing real a GERMAN WOLFSBURG ACCENT.
now, with the OEM headers and cat:
well, the car is a LOT smoother and quieter... not that much torque or hp...
in 6th gear there is no "instant" acceleration...







and it became SLOW in 6th. no burnout in 1st or 2nd. there is barely some slipping.
the car is a LOT quieter... and it lost the accent. now its just a car with a nice exhaust. 
but on the other hand, the car feels WAY better. obviously, stock headers work better with stock software. the car is more fun to drive, even though its a lot slower...








gear changes are crisp and smooth as hell.
the CEL is also gone...

anyways.. the headers were doing an awesome job even in a car with stock software...! so the day C2 comes out with a map for my 2.5, headers will be back on.








until then... the car will be slow.









so, C2.. COME ON!


_Modified by thygreyt at 3:09 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Wolf*s*burg.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

edited.... lol. oops!


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

glad you put the stock mani back on, yea, its not as nice with just a catback, but oh well. i already have a few hundred set aside just for the software so i can snag it when it comes out.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so im putting my EJ header on. any pointers on the install ? thank you.


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*

i have an 07 and the install was pretty straight forward. recommend pb blasting all nuts a good amount of time before the install just incase. also to fit the header behind the engine i removed the egr pipe to get the extra room


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*

i had to soak my o2 sensors in pb blaster cause they were a pain to get out. but otherwise its a fairly easy install. youre gonna love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

either pb blast em or get a good breaker bar.
mine is a 26", so install was pretty smooth.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

well i didnt have a o2 sensor socket, so i just used a 22mm open end.
C2 needs to hurry up and make some software, i have a project im going to be starting after the holiday season, and im definitely going to need a good tune.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

pb ? peanut butter ? lol 
egr pipe ?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*

PB =







better the wd-40
EGR = I dont have a picture but... The EGR valve helps your car more efficiently and completely burn fuel by recirculating a portion of your exhaust and running it through the combustion process again. This results in a cooler, more complete burn of the fuel which decreases you car's noxious emissions by prohibiting the formation of some harmful gases... When you look at the back of the motor along the back side of the head is a metel tube(part of the egr) that will probably be in the way.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (mk racer)*

i got a set of O2 sensor sockets...
they are made to fit the cable... 30$ from autozone.
Good luck with the install.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

i have the sockets too, i just forgot to bring them along with me to the shop.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

and where can i get this blaster ?


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_and where can i get this blaster ?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump for newbs.


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok so let me get this straight... For models that are 2009+ they would require software that would allow you since there has not been a software yet for the 2009 models. I'm wondering if they really changed up the engine from 2008 - 2009 so wouldn't it just be ok to use the 2008 software for the 2009 guys?
Also I'm assuming that people are getting CELs because they do not have the correct software or no software at all. I don't want to run lean again when I had my CAI and no MAF insert the CEL light was on. Now I've been 16k miles or so being CEL free.
I have ABD intake and Unitronic Stage +1 chipping at the moment and I have a 2008 model. I'm also interested in getting the Eurojet exhaust and header as well once I've saved up enough for both at the same time.
Now if I get a cat or catless downpipe then that would have no difference to preventing a CEL correct? Because the CEL is light up from the software. Damn this is pretty confusing after reading everyone's post from the 1st page till now.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if you get unitronic's stage 2 or stage 2+ you WONT get a cel wih either a straight pipe or high flow cat.


----------



## DMiller (May 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Have A Nice Day* »_Ok so let me get this straight... For models that are 2009+ they would require software that would allow you since there has not been a software yet for the 2009 models. I'm wondering if they really changed up the engine from 2008 - 2009 so wouldn't it just be ok to use the 2008 software for the 2009 guys?

VW stopped using a MAF in the 2009+ models, which is why the software isn't the same


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

they are using a map type sensor and a whole new engine management system, to make a better and more reliable.
the 2009+ is basically the final revision of the 2.5 mkv.


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok I didn't know that but that's some good knowledge to know. So the MAF is no longer existence in the 2009+ models. Now I'm guessing that Unitronic does have a Stage 2 and Stage 2+ out, I checked on their website but they didn't say anything so I wasn't sure. Hmm looks like I'll be going with the header + exhaust soon once I get another paycheck or two.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Have A Nice Day)*









We have the following software available for your application:
'05-'08 2.5L I5 Rabbit/Jetta
*Normally Aspirated*
87 OCT $299 
91 OCT $299 
93 OCT $299 
*Forced Induction*
Stg 1 $499 - 250hp - 550cc inj/stock MAF/stock CR
Stg 2 $499 - 275hp - 550cc inj/stock MAF/lowered CR 
Stg 3 $699 - 400hp - 550cc inj/Pro MAF/lowered CR
*Additional Options Available*
Cold Air Intake: CAI installed
*NC* at time of flash 
*$100* upgrade if added separately 
Header Option: HEADER is installed
*NC* at time of flash 
*$100* upgrade if added separately 
Hi Flow CAT Option: Hi Flow CAT is installed
*NC* at time of flash 
*$100* upgrade if added separately 
*MUST be running C2 software for additional options. CANNOT be used as stand alone options with STOCK software



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:04 AM 2-11-2010_


----------



## kinging82 (Dec 27, 2008)

*EUROJET HEADER*

got my eurojet header installed, still using stock exhaust, very quiet. 
i am very impressed with the material and weld quality, i decided to get the cat too, one thing to remember is to pick up an o2 plug if your not running a cali car. i got mine from the vw dealer they are for B6 vr6 replacement convertors. i did some fuel trim monitoring before i added the header and after, i found that my long term fuel trim did not change meaning that the ecm dosent think that it is running continuousy lean. as for short term fuel trim i found that on hard excel it does go leaner than with a stock manifold, but in my obsevation not so lean that the ecm can not control/supply good mixtures. this said i still plan on using c2 software very soon.










_Modified by kinging82 at 4:56 PM 3-5-2010_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: EUROJET HEADER (kinging82)*

I to got my eurojet header installed with the stock exhaust. The install was very easy and straight forward took us maybe 2 to 3 hours tops and that was taking our time (with a lift). It is really quiet maybe slightly louder then stock from the outside but from the inside no difference. It pulls nice and hard all the way to red line now doesn't start to get chocked up on the top end. The studs where still a bit to short I was only able to get half the threads of the nut covered. I did have longer studs on and but in the middle there weren't any threads so I would of had to stack washers to make it work.
List of engine mods:
BSH intake
C2 software 93 oct
ECS torque insert
Eurojet header with highflow cat
Old mani









Old down pipe








New stuff
























Stock Clamp just barley works The down pipe needs to be longer


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: EUROJET HEADER (vwluger22)*

dumping the last 2 obx headers for *$200 plus shipping *just to clean out the shop a bit
if anyone is interested in a obx header and downpiupe AS OBX MADE IT, not modified...$200 and its yours.
guy just installed one we sold him over the weekend...said he notices a differnce after 2000rpm. bit more tq...


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm lazy and do not feel like looking threw all of the pages but would I need anything else to make the header/ exhaust fit if I ordered both the eurojet header and eurojet catback from 20squared? Looking to buy tonight so any help would be wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (uniblack20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uniblack20* »_I'm lazy and do not feel like looking threw all of the pages but would I need anything else to make the header/ exhaust fit if I ordered both the eurojet header and eurojet catback from 20squared? Looking to buy tonight so any help would be wonderful. Thanks. 

No, we provide it all. We're only making 6-10 more systems this month. They take up a ton of time to produce and we're backed up with FSI and TSI exhausts. So, the sooner the better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (Sorry, that sounded like a dirty sales pitch)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. i just wanted to chime in and say, install can be a DIY...
result: AWESOME! if chipped, the result will be among the best things you will have purchased.
high end torque and hp are increased in a exponential way... you wont regret it...


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Just made my order with 20squared. So do I need to buy software upgrade right after installing the eurojet header and exhaust? I was planning on installing them as soon as they arive and just waiting untill SoWo to get the software? 


_Modified by uniblack20 at 2:39 AM 3-10-2010_


----------



## kinging82 (Dec 27, 2008)

*header update*

after a week of having the eurojet header + cat, its really starting to settle in, the sound is very nice even with my stock exhaust and it is putting out alot more sound than when first installed. power gains are good too.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you are DEF going to be running lean...
it is a worrysome condition... however,if you want go ahead and do it... there will be harm done, but i asume you wont keep it for that lng chipless...
anyways, if possible, log the AFR (air fuel ratio) with vag com.. anything over 16's is something to be worried about....


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

I mean I can get chipped when i install it but just wanted to see the diffrence in haveing just a intake, then going to intake header and exhaust, and then having intake,header,exhaust and chip.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Should I have ordered the gasket , studs and everthing when I ordered the header, highflow, and the exhaust from 20squared?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (uniblack20)*

is better if you do it.
call em and get the "kit". it will make the install easier.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

That's not good to hear.


----------



## kinging82 (Dec 27, 2008)

*cell light on*

well the cell light came on with code p0420 [cat efficiancy below threshold] i called eurojet they say that once i get the c2 tune this problem will go away, so set up tuning for friday.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: cell light on (kinging82)*

That's what I am hoping with mine that I just need to adjust my C2 tune. Going to go and check my fuel trim in a minute and will report back.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: cell light on (vwluger22)*

So I just went and logged it when I had the cel on the lambda (partial) it read a steady 4.7 for a mile long ride. Did the same after I cleared it and this was my result (I think I need to drive it more to get a better reading). But either way its not running lean because I think the car just goes into a limp mode.


----------



## flint2.5jetta (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Header owners: Do you like your header? (Schagephonic)*

I have the Evolution Tuning headers and the Autospeed high flow cat and the dual borla techtonics. I love them they sound awsome. I just need to move the o2 sensor to stop the CEL caused by the High flow cat, other than that great.


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

Out of curiousity did any of the owners who have their header installed put up a DIY thread? That would be really helpful for people who are thinking about installing one.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (Have A Nice Day)*

i did it inmy garage... it aint hard, just a pita...
its a VERY straight forward install. there are 15 bolts-nuts total in the headers.
i loosened the pendulum mount first, then i un-clamped the cat converter.
and then all 15 nuts bolts. giggle the engine a bit, and the headers are out.


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

It's ok I already installed it and everything I should write up a DIY for it. I really love mine that I installed but a CEL came up on the dash even though I am chipped with Unitronic Stage 2 according to the shop I went to get chipped, even though Unitronic's website says it's only at Stage 1+. I might have to go to a nearby C2 dealership to get it rechipped. Going catless was a good idea performance wise but it's actually a bit loud for my taste, it sounds pretty mean but not for my quiet neighborhood.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Will I be able to install the header if I didn't order the studs and gasket? I will probally be taking it to a shop and getting it installed and chipped all at once so just wondering.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

like i wrote on an earlier post... yes, you can install the headers without the "kit" of nuts, bolts and gaskets...
but its a hell of a lot easier if done that way.
if not, just go to home depot, ace hardware, etc, and buy the things that you need. 
the total bill will be around 50$.
and, i recomend that you buy the stuff needed, because if the shop buys it for you, then they are likely to charge you WAY more than normal, Since they are buying the stuff.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

What all will I need to buy? I'm thinking of doing the install myself now if it is easy enough and save some money instead of taking it to a shop. So I'm trying to get everything I need to do it all at once. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by uniblack20 at 1:18 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (uniblack20)*

I'm sure that 20squared will give you the studs and nuts that couple the header and the testpipe. Other than that you will need some nuts for the header and a header gasket. From the testpipe to the catback you can use the original sleeve. The nuts cost about $2.50 each at the dealer (you will need 15, and if you get steel nuts from the hardware store make sure they are at least grade 5) and the gasket about $5. Good luck!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tools? if possible, learn from frustration.
meaning, you'll know while you do it... and if ther eis something that you dont have and you need it, go buy it!


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_tools? if possible, learn from frustration.
meaning, you'll know while you do it... and if ther eis something that you dont have and you need it, go buy it!

I missed your point.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

all i meant to say was: that start doing the job with what ever tools you have, and if you happen to need something that you dont have, just go buy it. its cost effective and precise. no need to spend money of a SET of tools.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Zurique)*

All these people that have installed the header... And almost no sound clips...
Can some of you guys make some vids?....even a phone vid clip would make me happy.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (DOQ fastlane)*

I will see what I can do but I have the stock exhaust so its pretty quite, dont know if thats what you want to hear.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1jgQz3DUMU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVUMSg5M7-s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMZ0nHwaUG8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xbnrv88zgk
they are from a while back.
i hope you like em.


_Modified by thygreyt at 10:56 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Do you remember your 1/4 mile times against the Civic? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_Do you remember your 1/4 mile times against the Civic? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (DOQ fastlane)*

Got the EuroJet header/cat installed today, very happy with it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to










_Modified by DrivenAllDay at 8:22 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mid 15. 
that was on fixfest.. nov 21 2009
i think that is funny the way one cn hear the soft engine mounts...


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Header owners: Do you like your header? (conejoZING!)*

would it mate up with AWE cat-back exhuast? if not what kind of adjustments would have to be made? Anyone?? thanks.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

so it seems like your the guy to talk to. i have AWE cat-back and GIAC pump fuel performance program, can i do the eurojet headers??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

idk if you mean me.. but anyways, most people should know this answer...
chip is irrelevant to fitment of parts.
EJ headers are made to be "stock end fitting" so it really doesnt matter what Aftermarket exhaust you have, it should match up.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

sick, thank you thygreyt, where can i get that "bung" for the o2 spacer?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have the high flow cat version.
it comes with 3 O2 locations.
if you are OUT of Cali, you will need to cover 1 of the three. so at the end you have one O2 sensonr BEFORE the cat and one AFTER.
buy a o2 cover or something for it.
if you got the version with no cat, you can install the o2 sensors in any 2 of the 3 places. it really wont make a dif.
good luck.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

ummm my car isn't from Cali and I have three O2 sensors. I believe any car that is pzev will have three and if it isn't then it will have only two.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I know I've asked this before in a different thread, but I have a slightly different question than before. EJ headers are en route right now and I have a friend with 30" jack stands, any thoughts on this versus lift for install? I'd really rather only have to pay the friend with beer and smokes as opposed to shelling out real money to rent a bay with a lift.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

i did my install with jack stands smaller than 30" you'll be okay. pay the buddy with beer and smokes.. and maybe food too.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

same here. jack stands were under 30" for sure.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Thanks guys. Got some feedback from others advising against it. Haven't heard back from Eurojet with a tracking number. Wanna follow my headers until they make it onto the car. Let's hope they don't suffer a wait at the border with this Canadian $ being more than US $ and people going shopping crazy...which helped with making the header fund worth more than it actually was. Thanks again.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

Is anybody running a Header + Exhaust with an APR chip?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

intake, headers, high flow cat, neuspeed exhaust.
if you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you having any issues with knock? What fuel grade are you chipped for?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

2009. no chip. no "knock" issues here.
87 oct fuel.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_2009. no chip. no "knock" issues here.
87 oct fuel.

I remember reading in the past pages of this thread, that you removed your header because of lean issues, lack of smoothness.


_Modified by DrivenAllDay at 12:55 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_i forgot to write this up...
well.. i took EJ headers out during the weekend due to the lean issues i was having..
and anyways... even though the car was performing with a lean mixture at some odd times... [review follows with butt dyno]
ok.. so, with my EJ headers and high flow cat, i was enjoying AWESOME exhaust sound.
a city 24-26 mpgs and highway of 28-35 mpg. and extremely high numbers in torque ALL around the power band. after 3k rpm, you could hear the intake (ABD) SUCKING a LOT of air in...! 
and with my tippy autobot, in 1st and second, if i floored it, i would burn my tires.
even with the Neuspeed engine torque insert, BSH pendulum mount and BFI stage 2 tranny insert, gear changes werent very crisp or smooth... but nice enough.
BTW, i was called "the best sounding mkv" in my local forums... the headers in junction with the intake (ABD), high flow cat (EJ) and cat-back (NEUSPEED) was providing real a GERMAN WOLFSBURG ACCENT.
now, with the OEM headers and cat:
well, the car is a LOT smoother and quieter... not that much torque or hp...
in 6th gear there is no "instant" acceleration...







and it became SLOW in 6th. no burnout in 1st or 2nd. there is barely some slipping.
the car is a LOT quieter... and it lost the accent. now its just a car with a nice exhaust. 
but on the other hand, the car feels WAY better. obviously, stock headers work better with stock software. the car is more fun to drive, even though its a lot slower...








gear changes are crisp and smooth as hell.
the CEL is also gone...

anyways.. the headers were doing an awesome job even in a car with stock software...! so the day C2 comes out with a map for my 2.5, headers will be back on. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 
until then... the car will be slow.









so, C2.. COME ON!

_Modified by thygreyt at 3:09 AM 12-19-2009_


the post I'm referring to:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.
i love my headers. but they are WAY to effective on non-chipped cars....
and sometimes, about once for every 2 weeks or so, it would stall (shut down by itself) because it was too lean.
thats why i removed them.
but i itch on a daily basis... i want em back..!
so, if you CAN BE CHIPPED, go ahead, get em. install em, enjoy em.


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_ i love my headers. but they are WAY to effective on non-chipped cars....
so, if you CAN BE CHIPPED, go ahead, get em. install em, enjoy em.

Hmm yea I've been thinking about this. So, C2 now has a program that will make full use of the Eurojet headers? This does increase the fuel economy AND performance?
If it does make fuel economy and performance better it is very very tempting to keep that car N/A. It won't exactly be the tower of power N/A but it should be really reliable and still be a pretty fun car.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the program is named as: race file: 
"RACE Profile software has been designed to work in conjunction with Exhaust Headers and Hi Flow CAT"
https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx
so to answer your questions:
1) yes, it will work with the EJ headers.
2)Yes, it will increase fuel economy AND power, and it can be used with different octs of fuel. (you choose it at moment of purchase)
3)yes, it will be a VERY fun car to drive. however, you can still mod it a bit more (in the near future) and you will be a faster N/A. 
pending mods include:
-EJ SRI 
-cams
-i dont remember...


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_the program is named as: race file: 
"RACE Profile software has been designed to work in conjunction with Exhaust Headers and Hi Flow CAT"
https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx
so to answer your questions:
1) yes, it will work with the EJ headers.
2)Yes, it will increase fuel economy AND power, and it can be used with different octs of fuel. (you choose it at moment of purchase)
3)yes, it will be a VERY fun car to drive. however, you can still mod it a bit more (in the near future) and you will be a faster N/A. 
pending mods include:
-EJ SRI 
-cams
-i dont remember...

I'm one of those waiting for SRI, and whatever else comes out for us aspiring N/A 2.5's








I love my EJ header with the C2 race file, my car makes me happy every time I drive it







the journey continues

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (DrivenAllDay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivenAllDay* »_
I'm one of those waiting for SRI, and whatever else comes out for us aspiring N/A 2.5's








I love my EJ header with the C2 race file, my car makes me happy every time I drive it







the journey continues

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










OK OK OK, if guys want the SRI, and we can round up 7-10 guys, I'll make them again for about $725 with the fuel rail and the modified flanges etc. But, it just takes a lot of time to design everything in CAD and then get it milled etc. So, if you have input, let me know.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
OK OK OK, if guys want the SRI, and we can round up 7-10 guys, I'll make them again for about $725 with the fuel rail and the modified flanges etc. But, it just takes a lot of time to design everything in CAD and then get it milled etc. So, if you have input, let me know. 

*I'm in*


_Modified by DrivenAllDay at 4:43 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (DrivenAllDay)*

hey joel if your foreal, count me in
make a new post so we can get this stuff started im rdy to by now!



_Modified by easy cheese at 8:27 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

ive got an 06' running carbiano CAI, GIAC Pump fuel performance program and AWE Cat back exhaust. cant wait to get my headers.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (flyboy425)*

I ordered my header almost two months ago threw 20squared and i have yet to recieve it. Yes i have kept in contact with them they are doing a good job of that but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (uniblack20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uniblack20* »_I ordered my header almost two months ago threw 20squared and i have yet to recieve it. Yes i have kept in contact with them they are doing a good job of that but this is getting ridiculous.









man i order mine on the 3/19/10 and i order the longer bolts (for the header) and stuff and a pulley
got the pulley like a few days later then the bolts came in like a week and 1/2 later but still no header....







i get back from iraq very soon and i wanted all my new parts waiting on me !!!


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

Yep ordered mine on March 9th. Ordered the exhaust and header at the same time, I recieved the exhaust on April 13th but still no header







. I was hoping to get it in before the 30th so I could take advantage of the Apr sale but guess that's not happening.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (uniblack20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uniblack20* »_Yep ordered mine on March 9th. Ordered the exhaust and header at the same time, I recieved the exhaust on April 13th but still no header







. I was hoping to get it in before the 30th so I could take advantage of the Apr sale but guess that's not happening.









We finally got the cats in yesterday. I made all the cuts and welded up the remaining 6 headers. So, you should not have to wait too much longer...Its just one of those things that happens every now and then in the industry. It sucks, but glad that you're patient. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That's odd that you said it was 2 months ago, the oldest order we have on the headers is 19 days as of Friday. I'll check on it Monday, but I know that everything went out on Friday that was pending. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:54 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We finally got the cats in yesterday. I made all the cuts and welded up the remaining 6 headers. So, you should not have to wait too much longer...Its just one of those things that happens every now and then in the industry. It sucks, but glad that you're patient. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That's odd that you said it was 2 months ago, the oldest order we have on the headers is 19 days as of Friday. I'll check on it Monday, but I know that everything went out on Friday that was pending. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:54 AM 4-24-2010_


sounds good!i hope i get mine fast!
also any more info on the group buy sri?

_Modified by easy cheese at 1:25 PM 4-24-2010_


_Modified by easy cheese at 1:31 PM 4-24-2010_


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We finally got the cats in yesterday. I made all the cuts and welded up the remaining 6 headers. So, you should not have to wait too much longer...Its just one of those things that happens every now and then in the industry. It sucks, but glad that you're patient. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That's odd that you said it was 2 months ago, the oldest order we have on the headers is 19 days as of Friday. I'll check on it Monday, but I know that everything went out on Friday that was pending. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:54 AM 4-24-2010_

Hmm Well i ordered it on March 10th from 20squared with the eurojet exhaust.The exhaust came about a week ago and im very pleased with it Great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can send you the invoice i recieved if there is any problem. Now im kinda worried that mine is not in the ones you sent out







? I know stuff like this takes time and im not mad because i know it will be top notch. Just been kinda waiting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sri group buy? im in!!!!


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

so chipping is the only cure for the lean....maybe if i take my intake ring out to richen it up theyll even out till i can make it down to kentucky to get tuned....


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_Is anybody running a Header + Exhaust with an APR chip?

Bump for this info.
There wasn't anything in the previous 8 pages, at least not that I saw.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

I will be once I get my header in.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

has anyone actually installed the 02 Spacer and bung on the headers? and if so, show some pics, and where you welded the bung at?
thanks!


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (flyboy425)*

again how lean is lean and if i take the maf ring off to richen it up would that be a good or bad idea.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lean? ok, so "standard" for gasoline engines is 14.7, and anything ABOVE is lean, anything below (0-14.7) is rich.

how lean is going to be, depends on the car mods.
but anyhting over 16 will be "dangerous" and anything under 13 will be TOO RICH, so you'll be wasting gas.
from my experience, at some points, and rare they were (once every 3 weeks at most) the car would stall (shut down by itself) because it was too lean.
but i HAD an intake, headers and highflow cat, and catback exhaust.
AND chipless.... so the stock ECU couldnt really manage with the massive amounts of air incoming.
if you can be chipped, you dont have to worry about it being lean. just get the update.
and please elaborate: how is the removal of the ring going to help AFR? (air fuel ratio)


_Modified by thygreyt at 12:12 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

well without the ring its a mess of air and your maf reads funny and makes your engine just dump fuel in like crazy. the ring is supposed to calm down the air a little so the reading is better and it leans it out....im pretty sure. so if you take the ring out it richens it up and then the headers lean it out...should be normal....maybe thats in an ideal world but who knows. i gotta take a trip from detroit to kentucky now haha woot woot.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not too sure on the ring deal... but anyways.. why a trip to kentuky?


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

closest c2 dealer (time wise)


----------

